# Cheats trotz nicht aktiviertem SandBox-Modus scheinbar möglich



## mumble_GLL (13. September 2014)

*Cheats trotz nicht aktiviertem SandBox-Modus scheinbar möglich*

Hi Leute

Ich glaube das ich in Sim City 2013 ein Problem habe, und zwar folgendes:

Ich habe die letzten Tage jede menge SC gezockt und mir sind einige unschöne Dinge aufgefallen:

1. Wenn ich den Geld-Cheat TROTZ deaktiviertem SB-Modus für die Region / Stadt nutze, scheinen die Sims nicht 
oder nur teilweise in die Werke (Kraftwerk, Klärwerk usw.) zu gehn obwohl ich die 3fache Zeit an habe. Woran liegt das und / oder ist das ein Bug oder sogar mit Absicht von Maxis eingebaut?

2. Ist ähnlich wie bei dem ersten Punkt.
Ich bin grade dabei, die Arkologie zu bauen bzw. bauen zu wollen. Die Materialien Legierung und Metall sowie natürlich das Handelsdepot und die entsprechenden Lager habe ich gebaut. Ich kann auch die Sachen zur Ark schicken, aber es kommt dort nichts an. Ich hatte gedacht: Naja, dauert halt ein paar Minuten. Aber auch nach über 10-20 Minuten steht immer noch 0 von x Tonnen da.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke schonmal


----------

